# =)



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

hi i breed my females a little while back(5 days) and i am feeling a bump i am sooo excited can't wait to see the little pinkies


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, 5 day ago might be a bit soon to feel a lump... But I know how it is to be excited!


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

lol i think i do but i might just be too excited to tell :lol: some times i wish time would hurry :|


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know, tell me about it! I kept forgetting when I put does with bucks, so I end up with either no babies for a couple months, or 10 litters all at once--!  Finally I got the biggest pack of post-it notes I could and started putting sticky notes with the dates on all my cages... Also, I now try to space my breedings for 2-3 litters every 10 days... I'm working to improve type and start showing, with my culls going to feed snakes, so I can afford to have a lot of litters. Plus, my mousery is expanding now, from the 2 shelves in the corner of a room to an 8x12 shed! :mrgreen:


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

5 days is way too early to tell, it's always a good idea to leave your does with their bucks for 2 weeks, by then if she's taken then she'll start to show

THEN you really can get excited =D I remember my very first litter, the night the momma had them I didn't sleep at all, I kept hearing those little squeaks and I would jolt awake (ofcourse it didn't help that my cat at the time had also had a litter of kittens a couple days before, and I was still excited by that too xD)


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, baby animals everywhere!


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

lol gosh i can't wait and autumn2005 that is good that your mousery is expanding and gibblygiblet i am leaveing the male in there until i see that she is getting huge :mrgreen:


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

wow will u post some pic of the finished shed


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck! I remember my first litter and how excited I was! I don't think the feeling ever goes away no matter how many litters you have!

And Autumn, I can't wait to see your shed! This summer is getting closer and closer!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Good luck!


----------

